# New Here



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello welome to AT.....well beleive it or not wear a flot bottom shoe to help you with balance if you have them..thats a tip lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Have fun!!!! welcome to at.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome:welcome:......onl tip I can give you without ever seeing you shoot is............always go forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :first::first:...Well atleast have fun..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to archery talk. Feel free to ask us any questions, and I am sure we will do our best to answer.

I think two good tips are to 1) get to the shoot on time or early. It is not a good feeling to get to a tourney late, and it gets in your head. 2) Eat a good breakfast before the shoot. I can't explain it, but when I don't have some fresh food in me, I get really shaky and tire out quickly. Get something with high carbs to keep you going throughout the shoot.

Most importantly, though, is to have a good time.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

:darkbeer:Welcome!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Welcome to archery talk. Feel free to ask us any questions, and I am sure we will do our best to answer.
> 
> I think two good tips are to 1) get to the shoot on time or early. It is not a good feeling to get to a tourney late, and it gets in your head. 2) Eat a good breakfast before the shoot. I can't explain it, but when I don't have some fresh food in me, I get really shaky and tire out quickly. Get something with high carbs to keep you going throughout the shoot.
> 
> Most importantly, though, is to have a good time.




Maybe you need to lower your poundage to 50 pounds...:teeth:....but anyways Yes i agree with the food thing, definately do it as well...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Welcome to archery talk. Feel free to ask us any questions, and I am sure we will do our best to answer.
> 
> I think two good tips are to 1) get to the shoot on time or early. It is not a good feeling to get to a tourney late, and it gets in your head. 2) Eat a good breakfast before the shoot. *I can't explain it, but when I don't have some fresh food in me, I get really shaky and tire out quickly.* Get something with high carbs to keep you going throughout the shoot.
> 
> Most importantly, though, is to have a good time.




that happens to me, also AND I HATE IT!!! lol ....welcome to AT!!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welome to AT & good luck at your shoot!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

do not think about first place it makes you shake 2x as bad as always LOL

have fun and welcome to at:shade:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Maybe you need to lower your poundage to 50 pounds...:teeth:....but anyways Yes i agree with the food thing, definately do it as well...


Nope. I shoot my poundage just fine, and I am really comfortable where it is at. When I have eaten, that is. 

It is not that I have to have a bite to eat right before shooting every time. But if I skip or have a small lunch and do not have a lot of fresh carbs in me to burn, I do not hold as steady and I don't shoot as well. I don't think it is that unusual.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

:rapture:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Nope. I shoot my poundage just fine, and I am really comfortable where it is at. When I have eaten, that is.
> 
> It is not that I have to have a bite to eat right before shooting every time. But if I skip or have a small lunch and do not have a lot of fresh carbs in me to burn, I do not hold as steady and I don't shoot as well. I don't think it is that unusual.


Sorry I didnt see that you already shoot 50 pounds.. I was kidding though, I said in my last post i do the same thing as you do, Eat before i shoot...Generally I shoot 3-5 hours a day unless it gets below -40 or so..:slice::slice:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's 2 tips always shoot good form make every thing line up tip2 never before a shoot drink somthing with cafine in it because you will get the shakes from it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't really have any advice on competition shooting since i haven't really done any but just concentrate on shooting and don't let your competitors mess you up or anything like that and you'll do fine!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I am new to. And welcome!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome to AT :thumb:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------

